# Any info on Revelation (Western Auto) fly rod?



## buymore (Jul 29, 2010)

I bought a NEW unused Revelation (Western Auto) fly rod. rod marked T-V--1103 It's an 8'6" 2- c rod. Glass rod in NEW mint condition. Cork is perfect, reel seat is perfect, never had a reel mounted until today from the looks of it. It appears lighter action than my Wonderod just wanted to see if anyone knows anything about them.


----------

